# GT: Dallas Mavericks vs San Antonio Spurs 11/24



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*vs*









*Dallas Mavericks [7-4] vs San Antonio Spurs [10-2]*
| Friday, November 24th, 2006 | San Antonio, TX | AT&T Center | 7:00pm |
| *TV:*TXA21 & ESPN | *Radio:* 103.3FM ESPN Radio |​
*Game Notes*
The Dallas Mavericks are playing much better than the last time they took on the San Antonio Spurs.

One of the best rivalries in the NBA, the Mavericks and Spurs face off Friday for the second time this season.

Dallas lost to the Spurs in its season-opening contest, 97-91, on its way to a franchise-worst 0-4 start. Since that skid, however, the Mavericks have won seven straight contests - their best run since a 13-game winning streak from January 14-February 9.

On Tuesday, Dirk Nowitzki had 30 points and 14 rebounds and Devin Harris scored 18 points as Dallas posted a 107-80 victory over the Washington Wizards.

A 7-footer with great shooting touch, Nowitzki made 11-of-19 shots, including 2-of-4 3-pointers. He has registered a double-double in each of his last six contests. The Spurs lost to the Mavericks in a classic seven-game series in the Western Conference semifinals last season. In 2006-07, San Antonio also is on a hot streak and will face Dallas at the top of its game.

On Wednesday, Tim Duncan scored 19 points and Manu Ginobili and Tony Parker both added 17 as the Spurs rolled to their ninth consecutive home win over the Miami Heat with a 106-86 rout.

Brent Barry made four 3-pointers and scored 15 points for the Spurs, who have won four games in a row.

The rival squads split the four regular-season meetings last season but San Antonio has won seven of the last 10 contests. 

*Key Injuries*
*Dallas : Josh Howard -* Howard (ankle) could return to the Mavericks soon, according to the Dallas Morning News. "It may be Friday, Saturday or Monday. Probably Monday. We'll just see how it goes," remarked Mavericks coach Avery Johnson.

*San Antonio *- No significant injuries​


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

:mad2: Scheduling. :boohoo2:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Josh Howard is doing his solo crap again!!:thumbdown:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

MONEY!! Game time fellas


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Game over, Mavs win.

Dirk was great


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:clap2: Terry with 10 assists.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninja... your GT magic is still going and going and goin...

And... I am still stuck with my avy...

Not complaining though!


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I love watching these two teams play. Is there any doubt that Mavs and Spurs are the best teams in the NBA? I went to the game tonight and was screaming the whole time. Nowitzki and Terry both played amazing off the high screen and roll. If only that first Nowitzki free throw hadn't taken the blooper bounce things might have been different. I'm just suprised Duncan managed to make three free throws in a row.:biggrin:

Here's to the greatest rivalry in the NBA and many more close, exciting games.:cheers:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Check that out.. Jason with 10 assists, you dont see that often. Woot. 8 Straight now for the Mavs, keep it up!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> Here's to the greatest rivalry in the NBA and many more close, exciting games.:cheers:


I agree, you can count on that the game will be close at the end. The Mavs are looking like last year's team now and I hope the streak continues.

Dirk with his eigth consecutive double-double, again playing like an MVP.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Playoff intensity - once the season gets going, these two bring it. :cheer:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Jet said:


> Check that out.. Jason with 10 assists, you dont see that often. Woot. 8 Straight now for the Mavs, keep it up!


There was a time when he averaged 7 assists a game.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Well... there was a time when all the continents were connected to. Point proven, lol


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> Well... there was a time when all the continents were connected to. Point proven, lol


There was also a time when NBA players didn't have to put up with ref's calling technicals if you don't like their calls.

Also, imagine the good old days when people used to play with LEATHER balls.....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> There was also a time when NBA players didn't have to put up with ref's calling technicals if you don't like their calls.
> 
> Also, imagine the good old days when people used to play with LEATHER balls.....


Yeah, we commuted in boats, too. :whistling:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Yeah, we commuted in boats, too. :whistling:


LOL...

I kind of miss the time when you can go out.... find a mate.... knock her out with a big bat.... and drag her back to the cave by her hair....

Oh wait... xray may have lived it. Care to shed some light on the topic?

LOL....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL...
> 
> I kind of miss the time when you can go out.... find a mate.... knock her out with a big bat.... and drag her back to the cave by her hair....
> 
> ...


It wasn't as "smooth a move" as it sounds...with no conditioner, their hair was greasy and hard to hold on to. :mad2: 

As Paul Harvey says, "Now you know the rest of the story." :raised_ey


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> It wasn't as "smooth a move" as it sounds...with no conditioner, their hair was greasy and hard to hold on to. :mad2:
> 
> As Paul Harvey says, "Now you know the rest of the story." :raised_ey


Wait....

So YOU had to keep your hair nicely conditioned for your mate?

:speechless:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Wait....
> 
> So YOU had to keep your hair nicely conditioned for your mate?
> 
> :speechless:


No, we (the men) were afflicted then as now:


----------

